# Touche du clavier ne correspondent pas à ce qui est écrit



## gribouille007 (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un nouveau clavier (Klim Domination) et j'ai un petit problème, mon clavier est un azerty et mon mac l'a bien reconnu comme azerty et toute les lettres sont bien à leur place. Sauf que les symboles ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux qui sont imprimés sur mon écran. Par exemple, le @ est à la place des < et >. Aussi le ! est à la place du =. Le problème c'est que il y a plusieurs signes par touches et donc je ne pas les réaffecter. Et j'ai essayé de changer la langue du clavier (français, belge). Avant j'avais un clavier Apple et celles du clavier Apple correspondaient. J'espère que c'était clair. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,



gribouille007 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que il y a plusieurs signes par touches et donc je ne pas les réaffecter


Même avec ukulele ?

Si tu ne peux rien faire, change de clavier pour un clavier Apple.


----------



## baron (6 Juin 2020)

gribouille007 a dit:


> j'ai essayé de changer la langue du clavier (français, belge).


Normalement, tu dois choisir *Français – PC* dans *Préférence Système* -> *Clavier* -> *Méthodes de saisie*.


----------



## gribouille007 (6 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> Normalement, tu dois choisir *Français – PC* dans *Préférence Système* -> *Clavier* -> *Méthodes de saisie*.


Merci pour ça, j'ai dû redémarrer mon mac pour que ça fonctionne, mais toujours un léger problème. Toutes les touches correspondent maintenant sauf les < et > qui sont à la place du ² et n.


----------



## baron (6 Juin 2020)

Le ² ne fait pas partie des caractères normalement accessibles avec les configurations clavier Apple.
Ça pose parfois des difficultés :

https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/06/01/macos-clavier/





						Faire un ² avec un clavier Apple | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## gribouille007 (7 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> Le ² ne fait pas partie des caractères normalement accessibles avec les configurations clavier Apple.
> Ça pose parfois des difficultés :
> 
> https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/06/01/macos-clavier/
> ...


Merci, le problème est réglé.


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2020)

gribouille007 a dit:


> Merci, le problème est réglé.


Comment ? Ça peut intéresser d'autres membres.


----------



## gribouille007 (7 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comment ? Ça peut intéresser d'autres membres.


Tout d'abord j'était avec un clavier Apple et donc dans les configurations du clavier, il était en belge ce qui correspondaient bien aux touches de l'ancien clavier. Puis je suis passé sur un clavier français, donc j'ai été dans les configurations du clavier pour le mettre en Français-PC, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai finalement supprimé la configuration belge et redémarrer mon mac, ce qui tous mis en place. Mais bon après le < et ² était inversé (ce qui est apparement un problème fréquent sur mac, ça peut parfois être le @ et les < qui peuvent inversés), et j'ai pas vraiment trouvé une solution réelle pour régler ce problème à part redémarrer son mac et espérer que ça les remettent en ordre. Chez moi ça a fonctionné. 

J'espère avoir aidé quelqu'un.


----------

